

15% of the population say they'd use my service. Is that enough? - sharemywin

I put out a survey on google survey&#x27;s and found that 15%-20% of people would use my site once a week. It&#x27;s not a Saas. If freemium type site. Is that enough to move forward?
======
pwrfid
Thats not much information. Depends on who took the survey, whats the goal
etc..

